# USB hub for powering iPad while connected?



## BlueGreenBoy (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi all,

I have two iPads, one running TouchOSC and the other Metagrid. Has anyone found a USB hub capable of charging an iPad while it's connected to the computer? All the hubs I've found so far have USB sockets that do only one or the other.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Jan 20, 2019)

I use this one with Mac Pro and iPad pro and Touch osc, it charge while I work with Logic and touch osc. Used for 3 years and are happy.
https://www.av-cables.dk/usb-3-0-hub/logilink-usb-3-0-fast-charge-hub-11-vejs.html


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 20, 2019)

I’ve found it’s just easier to plug the iPad into a charger in the wall and connect to metagrid with WiFi


----------



## BlueGreenBoy (Jan 20, 2019)

AdamKmusic said:


> I’ve found it’s just easier to plug the iPad into a charger in the wall and connect to metagrid with WiFi



Hmmm...great idea!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jan 28, 2019)

I've just bought a USB C - Lightning cable as apparently you can charge over USB C (If you're PC has a port)


----------



## BlueGreenBoy (Jan 29, 2019)

They're the older pre-lightning cable iPads. Ended up plugging the iPads into a charger in the wall and connecting via WiFi.


----------

